# Water bowl/bottle recommendations?



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Mando sometimes flips his water bowl in excitement by jumping on it or flipping the silicone mat by chewing on the edge. Any recommendations for a fix? I read some old posts but a lot of the product links no longer work. I’ve been looking at the following products and would appreciate any recommendations.









Amazon.com: Choco Nose Small Dog Cat No Drip Water Bottle & Food Bowl Set. H590 Wire Cage Leak-Proof Nozzle Small-Sized Dog Puppy Dispenser Pet Waterer Travel Crate Detachable Crock Dish Animal Feeder BPA-Free : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: Choco Nose Small Dog Cat No Drip Water Bottle & Food Bowl Set. H590 Wire Cage Leak-Proof Nozzle Small-Sized Dog Puppy Dispenser Pet Waterer Travel Crate Detachable Crock Dish Animal Feeder BPA-Free : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com







https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07VXFLY1W/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1





Amazon.com





Amazon.com





https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01F24SAAK/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&th=1



I can’t get enough of this mischievous face so here are some gratuitous puppy pics. 😊


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Mando is so gorgeous! He even looks like he is happy and smiling while he is sleeping 😴😍

We use traditional heavy ceramic water bowls for the very reason that they can’t be easily tipped over.

You have just reminded me of when we had our shih tzu as a tiny puppy and she “disappeared.” So whenever we went out we would leave her locked ‘safely‘ in a small utility room with her bed, toys and stainless steel water bowl. One time we returned home to find the room exactly as we left it accept for a small puddle of water around the water bowl and no puppy! I think we were scared and confused in equal measure, how can a dog just disappear from a locked room??? We then heard her crying but still couldn’t work out where she was. Turns out she was in an (empty) bucket that was stood next to her drinking bowl. Am guessing she had stood on the tip of the bowl with her front feet over the bucket peering in, tipped the bowl with her weight and fallen in the bucket unable to climb back out, poor little pup😞 The bucket was always put safely back in the cupboard after that!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Mando sometimes flips his water bowl in excitement by jumping on it or flipping the silicone mat by chewing on the edge. Any recommendations for a fix? I read some old posts but a lot of the product links no longer work. I’ve been looking at the following products and would appreciate any recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want to go with a bottle I like this one - it has consistently worked - some others I've tried seem to get the ball stuck and it seems too hard for Perry (even as an adult) to push it "open"... with this one he's never had that problem plus I love that you can fill it from the top and don't have to remove the bottle every time you fill it. Only potential negative is that you have to hook it on something - it doesn't come with it's own pole. I hook it on his crate and keep his crate door open so he can access it. Perry was drinking too fast and throwing up often after drinking when we used a bowl so we switched to the bottle.








Amazon.com : Choco Nose H220 Patented No Drip Top-Fill Small-Sized Dog, Cat Water Feeder with Hook, Pet Water Dispenser, Water Bottle 13.5 Oz. Nozzle Diameter: 16mm (Baby Blue) : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com : Choco Nose H220 Patented No Drip Top-Fill Small-Sized Dog, Cat Water Feeder with Hook, Pet Water Dispenser, Water Bottle 13.5 Oz. Nozzle Diameter: 16mm (Baby Blue) : Pet Supplies



smile.amazon.com





I taught Perry to use it by smearing peanut butter on the nozzle - he licked and got peanut butter AND water. Didn't take him that long to figure out that's how he could get water even without the peanut butter. It did take repeatedly putting peanut butter on it, but he figured it out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, you know what _I_ think of him! LOL!

I use these bottles: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B002LNVD8M/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&th=1

And these are the water bowls I've been liking lately. The inner piece floats on top of the water, so only a little water comes through at a time, keeping beards dry... something my hardwood floors appreciate!: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07J4PJNZF/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Water does eventually seep into the floating piece, but you can pry it apart, empty and clean it and put it back together easy enough. I disassemble and clean the whole thing pretty regularly anyway, so we have several.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> You have just reminded me of when we had our shih tzu as a tiny puppy and she “disappeared.” So whenever we went out we would leave her locked ‘safely‘ in a small utility room with her bed, toys and stainless steal water bowl. One time we returned home to find the room exactly as we left it accept for a small puddle of water around the water bowl and no puppy! I think we were scared and confused in equal measure, how can a dog just disappear from a locked room??? We then heard her crying but still couldn’t work out where she was. Turns out she was in an (empty) bucket that was stood next to her drinking bowl. Am guessing she had stood on the tip of the bowl with her front feet over the bucket peering in, tipped the bowl with her weight and fallen in the bucket unable to climb back out, poor little pup😞 The bucket was always put safely back in the cupboard after that!


Poor baby. I could totally see Mando getting into the same type of mischief.


----------



## strawberry (Mar 16, 2021)

I’m looking for food/water bowl ideas too. We’ve been using ceramic ramekins which are working fine, but my husband is not keen on sharing dishes with the dog. Also, thanks for the puppy pics- Mando is adorable!


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

We have the bowl Karen mentioned, with the floating top. It works well, and the dogs (1 hav, 1 lab mix and 1 aussie mix) all figured it out quickly. Much less dripping than you get from regular open water bowls, although we do have it on an LL Bean mat. From the way it is angled out, it would be hard to tip over. I think it would be hard for a puppy to chew as well - the design doesn't really lend itself to chewing. I love that we can see how much water is left, by how far down the floating part is.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Poor baby. I could totally see Mando getting into the same type of mischief.


Oh my goodness! What a story! At least she cried to let you know she was there! Each time one of ours has “gone missing” (inadvertently locked in a closet somewhere in the house) they have been completely silent while they waited for us to find them. I can just imagine them sitting their wagging their tails thinking, “I’m being such a GOOD DOG waiting for them to come get me!” 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

strawberry said:


> my husband is not keen on sharing dishes with the dog.


That’s too funny! Does he think your dishwasher doesn’t get the dishes clean? LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MMoore said:


> We have the bowl Karen mentioned, with the floating top. It works well, and the dogs (1 hav, 1 lab mix and 1 aussie mix) all figured it out quickly. Much less dripping than you get from regular open water bowls, although we do have it on an LL Bean mat. From the way it is angled out, it would be hard to tip over. I think it would be hard for a puppy to chew as well - the design doesn't really lend itself to chewing. I love that we can see how much water is left, by how far down the floating part is.


The water doesn’t last long when my son’s Treewalker is visiting though! HE needs it filled TWICE for one drink! LOL!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky has his own stainless steel food bowl and ceramic water bowl. Both his food bowl and water bowl are wshed and sterilized on a daily basis (food bowl after every meal). 

Personally, I don't like water bottles. I forget to change the water frequently. It is important that the water be changed with fresh water on AT LEAST on a daily basis to avoid bacteria and fungi build up in the water. We give RICKY only filtere water to drink from a Britta filter. We keep his beard cut short (because that's the way we like it) but his fur will ocassionally get wet under his mouth. We have never considered it a problem.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Piper has this uh, "cool", habit of pawing at the water out of her stainless steel bowl to make it splash to the ground then drinking it off the ground. Would a water bottle help eliminate this "trick?"


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

NotAMuggle said:


> Piper has this uh, "cool", habit of pawing at the water out of her stainless steel bowl to make it splash to the ground then drinking it off the ground. Would a water bottle help eliminate this "trick?"


The floating top water bowl Karen gave the link for might deter Piper from splashing. I just tried it with ours - the bowl won't tip, and there's really not enough water to splash out of the bowl (more comes up as the dog drinks and the floating piece goes down, but there's never a lot of water at the top.) The water is only at the center as well; it doesn't go out to the edge of the bowl, so harder for water to splash out. Not sure I'm explaining it well, but it's a great bowl!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

MMoore said:


> The floating top water bowl Karen gave the link for might deter Piper from splashing. I just tried it with ours - the bowl won't tip, and there's really not enough water to splash out of the bowl (more comes up as the dog drinks and the floating piece goes down, but there's never a lot of water at the top.) The water is only at the center as well; it doesn't go out to the edge of the bowl, so harder for water to splash out. Not sure I'm explaining it well, but it's a great bowl!


Thank you! Sounds like it could help deter her new habit lol. I'll have to buy it and try it out!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky has his own stainless steel food bowl and ceramic water bowl. Both his food bowl and water bowl are wshed and sterilized on a daily basis (food bowl after every meal).
> 
> Personally, I don't like water bottles. I forget to change the water frequently. It is important that the water be changed with fresh water on AT LEAST on a daily basis to avoid bacteria and fungi build up in the water. We give RICKY only filtere water to drink from a Britta filter. We keep his beard cut short (because that's the way we like it) but his fur will ocassionally get wet under his mouth. We have never considered it a problem.


For short facial hair that might be the case, but even for our two with puppy cuts, they can soak up a LOTTA WATTA from a normal bowl. Times three... thats a pretty swampy floor. And even a water bottle needs to be refilled daily with my crew, so everything gets cleaned regularly. Not a problem for me. Bleach and a bottle brush work great! Newer bottles from better companies are BPA free.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> And these are the water bowls I've been liking lately. The inner piece floats on top of the water, so only a little water comes through at a time, keeping beards dry... something my hardwood floors appreciate!: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07J4PJNZF/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Water does eventually seep into the floating piece, but you can pry it apart, empty and clean it and put it back together easy enough. I disassemble and clean the whole thing pretty regularly anyway, so we have several.


When Truffles drinks her long beard gets wet and drips water on the floor. Because the kitchen has hardwood floors I was always on alert if I heard her heading toward kitchen. Several years ago I bought a bowl that has the floating piece on top which solved the problem. It's great if you have hardwood floors! Some may find it unacceptable because it is plastic. We have a ceramic bowl upstairs where there is carpeting.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m going to purchase a water bottle and the water bowl. Mando has flipped every water bowl we’ve given him today I think he’s figured out he can still drink the water (like Piper) and that one of us will come and clean it up. Yes, I know he’s trying to train us. 😂


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

He flipped the water bowl out on the screened porch, all the time, too. I forgot to tell you about that. I think he did it once, by accident, in the process of falling off the door sill, right above the water bowl. They like to work on their balance on that. I guess he thought it was fun.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Tom King said:


> He flipped the water bowl out on the screened porch, all the time, too. I forgot to tell you about that. I think he did it once, by accident, in the process of falling off the door sill, right above the water bowl. They like to work on their balance on that. I guess he thought it was fun.


Mando definitely thinks it’s a hoot to flip the water bowl, have it splash all over the place then run through it. He also realizes that it means one of us will come over and clean it up. 😂


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Mando definitely thinks it’s a hoot to flip the water bowl, have it splash all over the place then run through it. He also realizes that it means one of us will come over and clean it up. 😂


Oh, THAT sounds like a fun game! LOL!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Mando's Mommy said:


> Mando definitely thinks it’s a hoot to flip the water bowl, have it splash all over the place then run through it. He also realizes that it means one of us will come over and clean it up. 😂


Lmao! And if he's anything like his half-sis, you having to clean up is fun for him too because chasing the paper towel as it wipes the ground is apparently the greatest game ever 😅


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

NotAMuggle said:


> Lmao! And if he's anything like his half-sis, you having to clean up is fun for him too because chasing the paper towel as it wipes the ground is apparently the greatest game ever 😅


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Oh my goodness! What a story! At least she cried to let you know she was there! Each time one of ours has “gone missing” (inadvertently locked in a closet somewhere in the house) they have been completely silent while they waited for us to find them. I can just imagine them sitting their wagging their tails thinking, “I’m being such a GOOD DOG waiting for them to come get me!” 🤣 🤣 🤣


I've rarely "lost" Perry that way - mostly I end up looking behind me for him only to find that he's already up ahead, etc. Last night, for example, I was at the bottom of the stairs to go up and yelled for him (thinking he was in the living room stealing Finley's toys) only to find out that he was already at the top of the stairs waiting for me. 

I did lock "uncle" Duncan in the store room though when he followed me in there and I didn't realize... unusually for him he did stay very quiet (of course, he had to "yell" at me one I found him and let him out!)


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Lol all these poor abandoned doggies🤣

Flo has found herself left behind in our wardrobe (closet), and bathroom a couple of times and likewise she never barks to tell you! I am sure they do this just to make us feel extra bad!!🤭


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

NotAMuggle said:


> Lmao! And if he's anything like his half-sis, you having to clean up is fun for him too because chasing the paper towel as it wipes the ground is apparently the greatest game ever 😅


Oh yes! Mando loves the paper towels and cloth towels (for really big messes) that we use for clean up. It’s like a bonus for him. 🙄😆


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

The lixit water bottle came yesterday and Mando figured it out on his own pretty quickly. He drinks a lot of water though so I still worry that he’s not getting enough water. The bowl just arrived tonight so we’ll give it a try tomorrow.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

The floating bowl is a big hit with Mando! However, he’s managed to pull off the skinny “frame” piece twice now to chew on it. I’m not sure how he’s able to do that since I can hear the piece clicked into place.


I think we’ll keep both the bowl (which has chew marks on it now) and bottle since we have multiple ex-pens. The bowl will go in the ex-pen in the family room since we spend the most time there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> The lixit water bottle came yesterday and Mando figured it out on his own pretty quickly. He drinks a lot of water though so I still worry that he’s not getting enough water. The bowl just arrived tonight so we’ll give it a try tomorrow.


I am ALMOST positive that Pam and Tom still use bottles for their puppies. So I am sure he has only been away from one since being with you! You can check with Pam to make aure!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> The floating bowl is a big hit with Mando! However, he’s managed to pull off the skinny “frame” piece twice now to chew on it. I’m not sure how he’s able to do that since I can hear the piece clicked into place.
> 
> 
> I think we’ll keep both the bowl (which has chew marks on it now) and bottle since we have multiple ex-pens. The bowl will go in the ex-pen in the family room since we spend the most time there.


For now, I’d try the water bowl without the click-on rim. I SUSPECT he won’t be able to pull the floating part out, and he’s not heavy enough to sink it. (Which I think is why it is there, for larger breed puppies). But I would not leave him unsupervised with anything but a bottle for a LONG time. He is still small enough to get in trouble and drown himself!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

What am I going to do with Mando? 😆😩 His newest “trick” is to nose his water bottle so it falls out of its holder. I think he figured out that a fallen water bottle means that one of us (usually me) will come put it back into place. After nosing out the bottle three times after I replaced it, I took it away. Little guy is not making it easy to keep him hydrated. 💧


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> What am I going to do with Mando? 😆😩 His newest “trick” is to nose his water bottle so it falls out of its holder. I think he figured out that a fallen water bottle means that one of us (usually me) will come put it back into place. After nosing out the bottle three times after I replaced it, I took it away. Little guy is not making it easy to keep him hydrated. 💧


LOL! They can keep us hopping! Is the bottle mounted on the inside of his pen or the outside? If it’s on the inside, mount it on the outside instead, and mount it so that the spout is UNDER a cross piece. Harder to put on, but it will keep him from flipping it up. Also, if you are using a wire holder, try a spring type holder. It will keep it tighter.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> LOL! They can keep us hopping! Is the bottle mounted on the inside of his pen or the outside? If it’s on the inside, mount it on the outside instead, and mount it so that the spout is UNDER a cross piece. Harder to put on, but it will keep him from flipping it up. Also, if you are using a wire holder, try a spring type holder. It will keep it tighter.


Perry manages to push the bottle off even though it's on the outside (and the spot goes through one of the hole so should be harder to dislodge) but this could be, in part, because he also managed to break off one of the clips in the past so it's not quite as secure as it should be - I am looking for those really short bungy cords to reinforce it.

He doesn't do it to get our attention though - he only does it when he's put in his crate (and even then, not every time).


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> LOL! They can keep us hopping! Is the bottle mounted on the inside of his pen or the outside? If it’s on the inside, mount it on the outside instead, and mount it so that the spout is UNDER a cross piece. Harder to put on, but it will keep him from flipping it up. Also, if you are using a wire holder, try a spring type holder. It will keep it tighter.


The water bottle is mounted on the outside of the pen with a spring-type holder. I'll try putting it under the cross piece instead of on top. Mando will need to get down pretty low to drink from it but we'll see if that does the trick!


----------

